# Black on Black..



## Vegas_RS (Apr 2, 2011)

eventually I will get my pics up for the contest but I figure id show my wheels off, sorry crap cell phone evo pic


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

that looks sweet


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

looks good are those the motegi mr116's?..


----------



## Vegas_RS (Apr 2, 2011)

yes they are, 17" they have ready and do 18" but discount has to send out to drill them..


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegas_RS said:


> yes they are, 17" they have ready and do 18" but discount has to send out to drill them..


looks great can't wait for you to get a clear pic up...i bet they look awesome in person


----------

